# oil painting



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Thats soo good! I love it, it looks great! I can't wait to see then next one


----------



## IHeartHorses (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks. This was done 3 years ago and I'm actually embarassed by it, but I feel that the other one will turn out really well (if I ever get back to working on it! :? ) 

Amanda


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Embarassed!?!?!? That painting is wonderful! I really hope you can work on the other one, I would love to see it! About how long does it take to paint somthing like that?


----------



## IHeartHorses (Feb 24, 2007)

Because that was one of my first paintings, it took me about 50-60 hours. It all depends on how skilled you are and how much detail you put into it. I don't know why God gave me the eye for detail because I'm so impatient!

Amanda


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Awsome work, I just learned to paint last year in my art class, I am going to be starting to learn oil painting in my AP art history class next month.


----------



## KIR57Y (Mar 10, 2007)

I wouldn't be embarrassed by that.
I wish I could draw and paint


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!   :shock:


----------

